# Perscription Diet t.d.



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Our vet gave us a sample of Perscription Diet t.d. when our DaniGirl and Bella had their teeth cleaned. It was created to clean the teeth while they chew it. The kibble looks like elephant kibble--about the size of a walnut in the shell--but it's made that big to make it difficult to eat and thus, clean the teeth better. It can be used as a treat.

We use Natural Balance food--after several tries we found this one works for both dogs. I'm hesitant to us some other brand especially one as common as Perscription Diet. 

Has anyone used this food or heard anything about it? Every day Bella goes into the pantry and paws the food bag trying to get us to give her some so I thought I'd check on what you all have heard. Thanks!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

As far as I know, the t.d. perscription kibble is not very popular on this forum.. It's very low quality and the vets shove it in your face as they do get kickbacks from the manufactuer.

Ryan


----------



## kaydm (Aug 5, 2009)

Maggie got a small sample bag from the vet after her teeth cleaning. She put one in her mouth and spit it out. Tried several times to get her to try it and she just walked away. Glad I didn't buy any. Kay


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

It should be okay to use as a treat(think potatoe chips) but I wouldn't use it as the only source of nutrition.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I use these as a dental chew sometimes. I wouldn't choose it for a regular diet, but I like the size of the biscuit for their teeth. Kimberly had suggested these when I first picked up Rufus and he loves them as does Marley and Phoebe.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I was also using my sample (from the vet!) of td for a treat. The vet told me that she thought it was the large size of the kibble that was the key. They have to chew (not swallow) it.

So, on that principle, I've been trying to find larger premium kibbles to mix into my dogs' regular (small) kibble. I like California Natural (large bites) and the Orijen so far!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

After, our experience with prescription foods I now steer clear of them as they really don't hold any nutritional value for dogs. They have more fillers than a lot of commercial foods out there -- Well at least the one our dog was prescribed. Its pretty sad because vets prescribe & advocate them & poor innocent ppl trust vets opinions when they actually know very little on canine nutrition. No offense, but I personally would not put a healthy dog on one.

Look for a good quality rating. I like Orijen, Solid, Gold, Wellness etc.
www.dogfoodanalysis.com

There are so many things you can add to their diet for their teeth:
Green Tripe (Solid Gold brand)
http://www.truecarnivores.com/greentripe.shtml

Dental food supplements:
http://www.wysong.net/products/dentatreat-dog-cat-supplement.php
http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Dental...ct-Types_260/ProDen-PlaqueOff---60g_1686.aspx

The only prescription I would put any dog on would be Wysong as they are a holistic company. They have one for oral health so you might see if your vet can get a hold of it. 
http://www.wysong.net/RXdiets/dentacet-oral-prescription-dog-cat-food.php


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

From dogfoodanalysis.com



> The first ingredient in this food is brewers rice, which is a low quality grain and by-product. This is followed by corn, a difficult to digest grain, which limits its nutritional value for dogs. We consider this to be a low quality ingredient. It is also commonly associated with allergy and skin problems.
> 
> This food uses by-products as the sole meat-related ingredient. Chicken by-product meal - a very low quality ingredient. This is defined as "consisting of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice".
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Forget about looking for a kibble that helps keep teeth clean. You won't find it. You are far far better off finding a good quality kibble and regularly brushing your Hav's teeth 3 times a week.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Daniel:

I am brushing my boys' teeth with an enzymatic toothpaste almost every day. They still get tartar buildup. I asked the vet about it - she said it's just like people - some are more prone to gum problems, and some are more prone to tartar buildup. I noticed Lincoln's brother has very little tartar. So, I'm trying to work the issue from more than one angle


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The TD is great as a dental treat. The key is to use a toothpaste or a dental wash first, and then as the tartar is loosened, offer the TD treats so the dog has to chew the crunchy treat and break off the buildup on the teeth.

I don't think this would be good as a sole source of nutrition, but it's an excellent supplement.


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

JJ had to be put on the soft Precription T.D. when he got sick and he loved it. Im trying to ween him off of it now but he wont eat his Fromm alone. Now that I am reading this I dont think I will be giving it to him for much longer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He'll eat his Fromm alone eventually. It may take 3-4 meals, but he will.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I got the small bag from my vet when we first got Mimi. I will give her one at a time everyday or so. She will throw them in the air, roll over and pounce on them before she eats them. 

Sometimes she'll eat them and sometimes she won't.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Forget about looking for a kibble that helps keep teeth clean. You won't find it. You are far far better off finding a good quality kibble and regularly brushing your Hav's teeth 3 times a week.


Ditto. I remember posting in Jane's thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9289 a link: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dry-dog-food-cleaner-teeth/ that explains the myth about kibble keeping teeth clean. I always tell people it's like us eating cereal or granola bars. How do your teeth feel after eating THAT?! Gooey, full of food, sticking..... lol

The size of the kibble won't really make a difference either because the dog doesn't use his large back teeth to chew the kibble. Some of the tartar/buildup at the tip of the teeth might get removed (and that's a big 'might') but the cleaning never reaches the gumline. The kibble is "scraped" along the tooth maybe once, twice if you're lucky since the dog then just gobbles the bits up.

Besides, as Renee has posted, the "perscription" foods are so unhealthy, that there is no point in even considering them once you know what ingdts. are actually in there. Just MY opinion!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

OK, so you are already feeding Natural Balance, a superior premium food with wonderful ingredients, but you are supposed to switch to a junk food with horrible ingredients and some gimmick marketing ploy about cleaning teeth.

If you want clean teeth, brush their teeth and give them healthy, safe chews.

IMO, If you want a healthy dog, don't feed Science Diet ANYTHING.


----------

